# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Вы за то чтобы издательство "ББТ" направило все силы на издание Шримад Бхагаватам ?

## Aleksandr

Кто за то чтобы издательство "ББТ" направило все силы на издание Шримад Бхагаватам, а то пока информация этой осенью выйдет 10.4, а в следующем году - 11.2 и 12., но уже были раньше анонсы, но издание откладывалось на неопределенные сроки ?
Даешь заключительные три тома Сияющей как Солнце Бхагавата Пураны.
Прошу оставить сообщение если вы ЗА?

Я естественно ЗА !




> НОВЫЙ ПРОЕКТ В МУМБАИ: «ШРИМАД-БХАГАВАТАМ» В ПОДАРОК
> 
> 
> 
> Бхакти Расамрита Свами с гостями
> 
> Бхакти Расамрита Свами в храме Джуху (Мумбай) запустил проект «Шримад - Бхагаватам в подарок». Презентация этой акции прошла в присутствии Нартаки Даси, старшей ученицы Прабхупады, Врадж Хари Даса, президента храма ИСККОН в Джуху, Юдхиштхиры Даса, издателя «Обратно к Богу» в Индии, других старших преданных и почетных гостей: промышленников, ведущих юристов и представителей ряда образовательных и благотворительных организаций в Мумбаи. 
> 
> Идею проекта ««Шримад-Бхагаватам» в подарок» подал сам ачарья – основатель ИСККОН Шрила Прабхупада. В комментарии к первому стиху первой главы первой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам», Прабхупада ссылается на Матсья пурану, он пишет, что если кто-нибудь подарит это великое произведение в день полнолуния, он достигнет совершенства жизни и вернется домой, к Богу. Счастливому получателю такого подарка – комплекта красивых, красочных томов Бхагаватам, нужно всего лишь пообещать подарить такой же комплект хотя бы одному человеку. И благоприятная цепь начинает работать…
> ...

----------


## Aleksandr

17 просмотров и никого ЗА все вероятно халявщики на скачку бесплатный копий

----------


## vijitatma das

> Кто за то чтобы издательство "ББТ" направило все силы на издание Шримад Бхагаватам


А что, сейчас как-то иначе?

----------


## Aleksandr

> А что, сейчас как-то иначе?


Простите меня великодушно прабху, у меня примитивная логика, если выходят другие книги, а Шримад Бхагаватам нет то значит не все силы на Бхагавата Пуране, часть на других книгах, других книг возможно достаточно, как пишет Враджендра Кумар прабху те кто не может читать Шримад Бхагаватам, пусть читают Науку Самоосознания, она уже издана

----------


## vijitatma das

> Простите меня великодушно прабху, у меня примитивная логика, если выходят другие книги, а Шримад Бхагаватам нет то значит не все силы на Бхагавата Пуране, часть на других книгах


Логика простая: все, кто МОЖЕТ, заняты "Бхагаватам". Здесь нужна очень высокая квалификация. Таких людей мало. Другими книгами, попроще, занимаются другие люди. Я бы предпочел не приносить качество в жертву скорости.

----------


## Aleksandr

Ни  в  коем случае, я не говорю о жертвах в качестве,  так как и так комментарии учеников это к сожалению не комментарии  Свами Прабхупады.

----------

